#ubuntu-sa 2012-06-10
<purchaser___> Hello bilal !
<purchaser___> Hello lubotu3
<purchaser___> Hello shm
<purchaser___> Hello ubuntulog2
<purchaser___> I have a question: which is the best ISP in Saudi Arabia for staying at home?
